

Ask HN: Do you watch cartoons? - adilsaleem

Ive been a hacker for quite some time now, I find myself watching cartoons occasionally when I get my hands on television. I find them a very effective way to relieve the mental pressure. The absurd activities take my mind off of the issues at hand for a little while, which to me is a great mental relief.<p>To my surprise, a lot of hackers around me also watch cartoons. Compared to non-hackers, most of whom consider cartoons a childish activity and waste of time.<p>So here is my question, do you still watch cartoons?
======
satyajit
Hey, that's very interesting, because I currently am working on a startup idea
of my own, and today just about 2 hrs back, I wanted to enter our database
with some random content (this is to do with multimedia stuff). And I chose
cartoons. Not sure why! I find them creative, amusing, absurd,
logic(&physics)-defying, and of course funny! I could have chosen anything
though ... I think there is a synergy between hackers, sci-fi and cartoons!

------
noodle
yes, although not necessarily for the same reason your stating. cartoons are a
medium i enjoy in many different forms because what is depicted isn't
restricted by what can or can't be done on film.

there are some great serious movies/shows in cartoon form that couldn't be
done on film due to the restrictions of reality/cgi/etc..

and for that exact same reason, there are some great humor-based cartoons that
are funny because of the absurdity introduced by removing the limitations of
reality.

------
chanux
I love cartoons. Specially bugs bunny, X-men & Avatar. People say it's
childish watching cartoons but not all the cartoons are childish.

------
mcav
I don't watch old-school cartoons much, but I do enjoy shows like Family Guy,
which has quite a bit of absurdity itself.

------
HeyLaughingBoy
I seem to have become an evangelist for Robot Chicken!

------
eru
Cartoons are the only thing respectable on TV.

------
throw_away
some non-comedy cartoons that I have enjoyed for their escapism: afro samurai
& death note.

------
Allocator2008
Heck yeah. South Park, Family Guy, The Simpsons, The Ghost in the Shell,
Sailor Moon.

